# Sticky  Coyote skinning pt.2



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Carefully skin the chest area exposing the neck and top of the legs. Once you have skun down to the base of the skull and to the elbows of the front legs you can stick a wooden dowl or similar object and push down which will remove the legs and feet from the hide. 
















This picture shows why I cut the back of the front leg up to the elbow. It is the easiest way I have found to get the foot and leg seperated from the hide without using a hacksaw.








At the tip of my knife is a large vein. Use extreme caution when skinning the throat area. Cutting this vein will cause alot of blood to drain down onto the hide and floor making a big mess which could have been avoided by taking a little extra time.








Continue skinning down the skull until you expose the ear cartilage. I cut through the cartlage about a 1/2 inch from the skin.








Once you have cut the ear cartilage loose on both ears you can put a finger into each ear and pull down while skinning the eye area. This keeps the skin tight which enables you to make a nice, neat cut behind the eyelids.
















Once you have finished with the eye area continue to skin down to the nose. Once you reach the nose cartilage cut through the cartilage as close to the skin without cutting through the nose pad. Cut any remaining tissue that is still attached to the carcass and cut the lower lip away from the carcass as well. Your hide should now be free from the carcass.


----------

